# Does FreeBSD has the support for PCI-E Gen 4?



## Rajesh (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi,

Does the latest FreeBSD releases 11.2 and 12.0 has the support for PCI-E Gen 4?  Not sure, any Gen 4 products are widely available in market.  Does anyone had a chance to try any of them with latest FreeBSD releases?


----------



## olli@ (Feb 19, 2019)

Do you know any mainboards that support PCIe 4.0? The one I bought recently only does PCIe 3.0.


----------



## Rajesh (Feb 19, 2019)

I came across this Article, saying about PCIe Gen4 board/device and the throughput it gives with Windows.  So, wondering if there is any commercially available product in market and does FreeBSD has any support for it?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2019)

From that same article:


> Phison's new PCIe 4.0 x4 SSD controller is so bleeding edge that the company doesn't have a motherboard (that it can show publicly) that supports the faster standard.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 19, 2019)

olli@ said:


> Do you know any mainboards that support PCIe 4.0? The one I bought recently only does PCIe 3.0.





Rajesh said:


> So, wondering if there is any commercially available product in market and does FreeBSD has any support for it?



POWER9 boards. I know FreeBSD run on Talos POWER9 boards (I don't remember who is the dev who bought one), so I think it is moderately safe to assume FreeBSD does support PCIe 4.0. 

[EDIT]

They have a nice BUNDLE in pre-order. You can use this board with the 4 or 8 cores versions of the processor --- remembering those POWER9 processors are SMT4.


----------



## Rajesh (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks SirDice, Thats why I posted this thread, to know about any available products in market, tried in FreeBSD as well. 

Thanks for the info rigoletto@. Looks like there are upcoming SSD NVMe devices from Microsemi as well.


----------



## client (Feb 20, 2019)

on wikipedia: "AMD announced on 9 January 2019 their upcoming X570 chipset will support PCIe 4.0. Motherboard manufacturers will be able to update UEFIs on 300 and 400 series motherboards to enable partial PCIe 4.0 support, accessible when a Ryzen 3000 series CPU is installed. This would enable the first PCIe x16 slot to provide PCIe 4.0 connectivity, while the other CPU-driven slots would remain as PCIe 3.0"


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2019)

AMD seems to be the only one that announced a chipset for PCIe 4.0. I suspect everyone else is waiting for 5.0 as that's nearing completion now. So it's possible manufactures will simply skip 4.0. 









						PCIe 5.0 Is Ready For Prime Time
					

PCI-SIG announced that it ratified Version 0.9 of the PCI Express 5.0 specification, signaling that end devices will come to market soon.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------

